# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Me tregoni; si behet  Kosi ne viset shqiptare ?

## shylak

Kush ka shpika  kos? A turket ose shqiptaret? Pse emni kos ndyrshme  veq ne shqipe. Pse tjeter popullit po thot yoghurt veq ne po thojm Kos.

Une po kujtoha Ne shpikum Kosi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

_Fjala yoğurt_

Origjinen e ka nga fjala turke _yoğurt_ e cila rrjedh nga mbiemeri '_yoğun_', qe do te thote i trashe, me densitet ose dhe nga folja _yoğurmak_, qe do te thote "te perpunosh", "t'i japesh trajte tjeter".   


_Pak historik_

Ka dokumenta te cilat na bejne te mendojme se produktet e qumeshtit jane prodhuar qe prej 4500 vjetesh _(pra qe ne shek e III-te p.k.)_ 

Kosi i pare, mendohet te jete fermentuar rastesisht si pasoje e bakterieve qe ndodheshin ne cantat e bera me lekure dhie. Keto canta mbaheshin nga grupe njerzish _(me vone u quajten bullgare)_ te cilet migruan ne Europe gjate shekullit te 2te p.v. dhe u vendosen ne Ballkan ne fund te shekullit te 7te.

Kosi njihej si ushqim ne Indi, Azine Qendrore dhe Perendimore si dhe ne Europen Juglindore dhe Qendorre deri ne 1900, kur biologjisti rus, Ilya Ilyich Mechnikov, hodhi teorine se konsumimi i shumte i kosit ishte dhe arsyeja kryesore e jetgjatesise se fshatareve bullgare. Mechnikov besonte se lactobacillus eshte nje nga perberesit kryesore per nje diete te shendetshme, ndaj dhe gjate jetes se tij ai punoi per te bere te njohur yoğurt ne te gjithe Europen.

Ne 1919 Isaac Carasso, ishte i pari qe industrializoi prodhimin e kosit. Ai filloi te prodhonte kosin per here te pare ne plantacione ne Barcelone dhe e quajti biznesin e tij Danone, pas emrit te te birit.   Ne Sh.B.A. ky prodhim njihet sot me emrin 'Dannon'. 

Kosit ju shtuan frutat dhe marmallada per ta mbrojtur ate nga mykja e menjehershme. Te drejtat e zbulimit te perzierjes me e kosit me fruta e mori Radlická Mlékárna  ne 1933 ne Prage. 

Kosi ne Amerike eshte shitur per here te pare ne 1929 nga emigrantet armene, biznesi i te cileve sot njihet me emrin Colombo Yoghurt. 


Perse ne ne shqip e quajme kos, ndryshe nga gjithe bota  :buzeqeshje:  nuk e di...ndoshta dhe ne kemi shpikjet tona!

----------


## shylak

Faliminderit per dokumentarit  . Ne kemi shpikja tonin se Ne shum mbajum pritje me tomel .Me sap maj pare u ba kos tonaj edhe pak u pritum u ba long  :buzeqeshje:   Edhe pak u prit Mas anej u ba kurxhu veq me derdh krejt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ATMAN

(nje Saktesi Jo Pak E Rendesishme  Ne Lidhje Me Kosin )

-kosi Kur Zihet(behet) Vete Duhet Te Konsumohet Brenda 48 Oreve Per Arsye Se Microvitum Eshte Pozitive Vetem Per 48 Ore Ndersa Mbas Kesaj Kohe Microvitum Behen Negative 

-microvitum Eshte Nje Term Latin Qe Do Te Thote Ne Shqip--> Pjesa Jetesore Me E Vogel Qe Ekziston ,dhe Ketu Behet Fjale Per Mikroviten Ose Pjesen Jetesore Perberese Me Te Vogel Qe Ka Kosi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kreksi

Kam nje hall; 
Me interson te dija se si behet kosi apo saktesishte; si nxihet Kosi  sepe kam harruar formulen..

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Duhet fare kosi si fillim .

----------


## xfiles

Ngrohe qumshin, aq sa te mos djegi.
Merr pak kos, nje filxhan te madh kafe, mund edhe te perdoresh kosin qe shitet ne supermarket, mundesisht ai qe eshte i thjeshte pa sheqer, esenca frutash etj etj.
Hidhe kosin ne qumesh
e mbulon mire enen e kosit, qe ta izolosh qe te mbaje ngrohtesine per nje kohe te gjate.
Lere gjithe diten , ose gjithe naten nese e pergatit ne darke.
Te nesermen hape dhe do kesh gati kosin 100 here me i mire se ai qe blihet, i embel dhe i trashe.

----------


## klaus fisher

Kur thuhet ``e mbulojme`` kosin, do te thote ne rastin me te mire  ta mbulojme me RROBA,  me nje  carcaf per shembull.  Mbulimi si  proces ka  rendesi ne krijimin e kushteve   optimale te fermentimit, dhe behet VETEM ME RROBA  -JASHTE FRIGORIFERIT.

----------


## xfiles

> Kur thuhet ``e mbulojme`` kosin, do te thote ne rastin me te mire  ta mbulojme me RROBA,  me nje  carcaf per shembull.  Mbulimi si  proces ka  rendesi ne krijimin e kushteve   optimale te fermentimit, dhe behet VETEM ME RROBA  -JASHTE FRIGORIFERIT.


po shume e drejte.

----------


## Kreksi

Shumë ju falemnderit, se edhe une kam ditur perpara si nxinet kosi por e kam harruar  receten e gjyshes...

Ne kohen e sotme qe jetojmi ne kriza, është tmerr  qe edhe ne shqipatet tua blejmi kosin grekeve e bullgarve apo serbeve kur ate vete mund ta bejmi ne shtepi....

Mjerishte qe nuke gjej vorbe ketu(vorba= ena prej dheut)  si perpara ku gjyshja ime benete kosin ne te, te nesermen nuke doje tjeter vetem se te shijosh nje lug kos nga vorba por me nje lug nuke  me knaqke...i shkoja gati ne gjysem vorbes...

Kosi eshte nje podhim shume i dobishem per njeriun, sidomos per lukthin, ku bakteriet qe  nxihen ne  te jane teper te dobishte...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xfiles

Perdor nje ene çfare te duash ti, dhe nje tenxhere qofte.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## pseudo

> Shumë ju falemnderit, se edhe une kam ditur perpara si nxinet kosi por e kam harruar  receten e gjyshes...
> 
> Ne kohen e sotme qe jetojmi ne kriza, është tmerr  qe edhe ne shqipatet tua blejmi kosin grekeve e bullgarve apo serbeve kur ate vete mund ta bejmi ne shtepi....
> 
> Mjerishte qe nuke gjej vorbe ketu(vorba= ena prej dheut)  si perpara ku gjyshja ime benete kosin ne te, te nesermen nuke doje tjeter vetem se te shijosh nje lug kos nga vorba por me nje lug nuke  me knaqke...i shkoja gati ne gjysem vorbes...
> 
> Kosi eshte nje podhim shume i dobishem per njeriun, sidomos per lukthin, ku bakteriet qe  nxihen ne  te jane teper te dobishte...


La baisse du pouvoir d'achat  :Lulja3:  po u ndieka edhe nga ju. :Lulja3: 
Shaka   :Lulja3: 
Te befte mire kosi , e mora edhe une kete recete, se ne ne baisse mbetem.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Clauss

> La baisse du pouvoir d'achat  po u ndieka edhe nga ju.
> Shaka  
> Te befte mire kosi , e mora edhe une kete recete, se ne ne baisse mbetem.


po ti ske pasur gjyshe apo je thjesht kopjac?

----------


## moonlight

..nese e lini me shume se 3 ore do te thartohet..( vertet)

----------


## LuKoLi

> La baisse du pouvoir d'achat  po u ndieka edhe nga ju
> Shaka
> Te befte mire kosi , e mora edhe une kete recete, se ne ne baisse mbetem.



C'est l'offre et la demande mon ami, plus y a du fromage blanc, et moins c'est cher  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kreksi

Mua me vjen inati, pse te mos e beje vete kosin kur eshte thjeste ?
Pse te blej 4 gota  kos qe do me kushtojne gati 4 euro kur mundem te blej nje liter qumesht (tamel)  per 50 cent dhe me te bej nje kos te mjaftushem  ?

Pra duhet bojkotoni kosin e huaj kur  dijmi vete ta bejmi ?
Ketej tranohen njerzit pas kosi...qe i  thone Jaurt(yaourte)  dhe pse eshte shtrenje...

Njeri  ne nje tem tjeter permendi edeh djathin e Bollicave(buffle) qe te ne ne drenice ka patur  familje qe kishte deri ne 20  copa mirepo gjate luftes shumica  jane çfarosur nga dora   e  kriminelve serbe, gjoja se keto kafshe jane aziatike, merre me mend, ata kishin racizem edhe ndaj bullicave te shqitarve !
Mirepo ne nuke jemi te menqur se do kishim  zhvilluar kete  pasuri edhe per tregun e jashtem, a dini se japonezet qmenden per djathin e bullicave, Mozarella ?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Flora82

> Ngrohe qumshin, aq sa te mos djegi.
> Merr pak kos, nje filxhan te madh kafe, mund edhe te perdoresh kosin qe shitet ne supermarket, mundesisht ai qe eshte i thjeshte pa sheqer, esenca frutash etj etj.
> Hidhe kosin ne qumesh
> e mbulon mire enen e kosit, qe ta izolosh qe te mbaje ngrohtesine per nje kohe te gjate.
> Lere gjithe diten , ose gjithe naten nese e pergatit ne darke.
> Te nesermen hape dhe do kesh gati kosin 100 here me i mire se ai qe blihet, i embel dhe i trashe.


  auu   une  kam  menduar  per  disa  ore  qe  behet  kos  ,  une  kam  provuar  nje  her    , e  prita  4  ore  dhe  nuk  u  ber  kos  , dhe   kurr  skam  provur  me   :Lulja3:

----------


## Kreksi

Mos u dorzo, provo edhe njehere, per inati te atyre qe dojn ti mbushin xhepat dhe nje, per hatrin tim, besoj se nue do te bie keqe...
Po mvaret edhe se çfare qumshti ke blere; dhet te blesh qumesht te pasterilizuar, te pa vluar...

shendet

----------


## *Anxhi*

> auu   une  kam  menduar  per  disa  ore  qe  behet  kos  ,  une  kam  provuar  nje  her    , e  prita  4  ore  dhe  nuk  u  ber  kos  , dhe   kurr  skam  provur  me


E ke vene me te nxehte qumeshtin dhe per arsye eshte prere kur i ke hedhur faren e kosit. Provo ta lesh te ftohet deri ne ate moment kur gishti yt mund te qendroje te pakten 10-12 sekonda dhe ta duroje ate temperature. Duhet te jete i vaket dhe jo i nxehte.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## IL__SANTO

> E ke vene me te nxehte qumeshtin dhe per arsye eshte prere kur i ke hedhur faren e kosit. Provo ta lesh te ftohet deri ne ate moment kur gishti yt mund te qendroje te pakten 10-12 sekonda dhe ta duroje ate temperature. Duhet te jete i vaket dhe jo i nxehte.



Shume Higjenik ai Gishti ne Qumesht.     :perqeshje:

----------

